# Chilenos levantarán megacentro comercial en Jesús María



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Es que somos apátridas


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Me parece muy bien con tal que paguen sus impuestos , al municipio y al estado, estan bienvenidos para realizar estas actividades perifericas.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

A mi me agrado muchisimo la noticia porque vemos que los chilenos se interesan mas en el pais. Ojala que no falte un Saga o Ripley.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

nos tienen hambre. Quieren otro pedazo.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Chalaco said:


> A mi me agrado muchisimo la noticia porque vemos que los chilenos se interesan mas en el pais. Ojala que no falte un Saga o Ripley.


Bueno mientras no se interesen en meterse a dominar el pais , tu sabes , si todas o un gran porcentaje de las empresas y el poder economico està en manos de chilenos no hay que ser muy inteligente para concluir que el poder
lo tendran los chilenos , con lobbies en el congreso para hacer leyes a favor de ellos etc. practicamente una colonia quedariamos, bueno mientras no se llegue a eso y solo se les dè actividades perifericas , como tiendas y ferreterias , esta muy bien.Por lo que hay que evitar de ser candidos y limitar
sus inversiones , ademas Chalaco no hay que conformarse con Ripley o Saga
que verdaderamente no son las tiendas ideales , hay mejores almacenes en el mundo que realmente pondrìan a Lima en el mapa.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Nosotros tenemos a los Wong, Plaza Vea y Gamarra....


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

la cosa es que también llegen tiendas grandes de otros paises y no solo de Chile.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

KW said:


> la cosa es que también llegen tiendas grandes de otros paises y no solo de Chile.


Claro hay que generar la competencia como en el caso de las lineas aereas.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

la mayoría de veces nos damos cuenta demasiado tarde.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

ImmanuelKant said:


> la mayoría de veces nos damos cuenta demasiado tarde.


a que te refieres ?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Pero que compañías extranjeras hay aparte de las chilenas?

A mí solo se me ocurre Elektra que es Mexicana y La Curacao que supongo es de Brasil


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

a eso es a lo que vamos. No hay competencia.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Empresas Norte-Americanas


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

friendLima said:


> Bueno mientras no se interesen en meterse a dominar el pais , tu sabes , si todas o un gran porcentaje de las empresas y el poder economico està en manos de chilenos no hay que ser muy inteligente para concluir que el poder lo tendran los chilenos , con lobbies en el congreso para hacer leyes a favor de ellos etc. practicamente una colonia quedariamos, bueno mientras no se llegue a eso y solo se les dè actividades perifericas , como tiendas y ferreterias , esta muy bien. Por lo que hay que evitar de ser candidos y limitar sus inversiones , ademas Chalaco no hay que conformarse con Ripley o Saga que verdaderamente no son las tiendas ideales , hay mejores almacenes en el mundo que realmente pondrìan a Lima en el mapa.


El problema es que los otros grandes almacenes no vienen, Friendlima. Tienen las puertas abiertas pero no nos dan bola. No veo por qué tanto miedo a los chilenos. Perú no es Bolivia como para tenerle a Chile el miedo que tú pareces tenerle. Nuestro país no es una pulga frente a Chile en términos económicos. Es sólo un poco más chico. Por lo tanto, no veo a qué viene tanto resquemor.
Aunque los chilenos invirtieran cien veces más de lo que ya han invertido, no sólo en los negocios "periféricos" (ese término me suena conocido), sino también en los "centrales" eso no haría que nosotros nos convirtiéramos en colonia de ellos, ni mucho menos. Discúlpame, pero tu visión me parece muy simplista. Si las cosas fueran así, China, que se ha abierto totalmente a las inversiones, estaría en camino de convertirse en una colonia de EEUU.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

es solo la casualidad. si fuesen empresas de otro país seria lo mismo.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Bueno, hasta que otro pais no se interese en el Peru hay que conformarnos y sacarle provecho a que podemos comprar en tiendas por departamentos. El que pueda aprovechar...que aproveche.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ademas va a llegar un momento en que este tipo de tiendas van a saturar lima, asi que los primeros que las hagan salen ganando.


----------



## El Marques de Lima (Jun 29, 2004)

Filter said:


> Pero que compañías extranjeras hay aparte de las chilenas?
> 
> A mí solo se me ocurre Elektra que es Mexicana y La Curacao que supongo es de Brasil


Filter, en el Perú también existen compañías de USA, México, España, Canada, Brasil, Alemania, etc,etc. USA y España lideran en inversión, la inversión chilena es mínima comparada con éstas gigantes transnacionales.

La Curacao es norteamericana.


________________________
Perú país con nombre propio.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No..La Curacao no es norteamericana, en USA hay otra empresa que se llama igual, pero no es la misma. La Curacao del Peru, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Honduras (Imgeve en Ecuador y Venezuela), son parte de una empresa holandesa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

tiene sentido porque curazao es una isla de las antillas holandesas.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

yo tambien pienso que la curazao es de alguna empresa brasilera o portuguesa


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Noooo, no ves que ya dijeron que es holandesa?


----------



## juliolpz (Mar 17, 2005)

El Marques de Lima said:


> Filter, en el Perú también existen compañías de USA, México, España, Canada, Brasil, Alemania, etc,etc. USA y España lideran en inversión, la inversión chilena es mínima comparada con éstas gigantes transnacionales.
> 
> La Curacao es norteamericana.
> 
> ...


Si la inversión chilena es tan mínima, ¿Por qué la destacan tanto?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pero el logo de la curazao lo tienen varias empresas en otros paises latinoamericanos con otros nombres, acá en ecuador ese mismo logo lo tiene una cia que se llama orve hogar y vende lo mismo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

juliolpz said:


> Si la inversión chilena es tan mínima, ¿Por qué la destacan tanto?


Porque la inversion chilena se da en tiendas por departamento y centros comerciales, a los cuales casi todo el mundo tiene acceso. Por eso se habla tanto de la inversion chilena.

En cambio empresas como Emerson, Ernst & Young, JP Morgan, Standard Chartered, Merryl Lynch y varias otras empresas extranjeras en el Peru no son muy conocidas porque no todos tienen acceso a ellas.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

juliolpz said:


> Si la inversión chilena es tan mínima, ¿Por qué la destacan tanto?


...De puro paranoicos, gente tramauda con una guerra de mas de 100 anos, ahorita no encuentro el dato pero , las inversiones chilenas bordean solo el 9% del mercado total peruano, pero entre EEUU y Espana copan casi el 70% del mercado peruano, aparte ke pa la gente comun es mas conocido un tienda retail ke UNA ENSAMBLADORA DE MAKINARIAS, UNA ENSAMBLADORA DE CARROS. LABORATORIOS, EMPRESAS MINERAS O DE LOGISTICA, EMPRESAS DE SERVICIOS . ETC ke en su mayoria son de origen Espanol, Yanki . chino, etc.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Osea solo la costa peruana ojala que chile, España, EEUU o otros paises inviertan en otras ciudades que no sean costeñas


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Porque la inversion chilena se da en tiendas por departamento y centros comerciales, a los cuales casi todo el mundo tiene acceso. Por eso se habla tanto de la inversion chilena.
> 
> En cambio empresas como Emerson, Ernst & Young, JP Morgan, Standard Chartered, Merryl Lynch y varias otras empresas extranjeras en el Peru no son muy conocidas porque no todos tienen acceso a ellas.


Tienes toda la razón, J Block. Según mis datos, la inversión chilena representa 5% del total. España tiene el 25%, Reino Unido el 22% y EEUU el 15%.


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

*Bueno nada mal tener el 9% total de las inversiones de un pais...y mas si se trata de un pais tan chico como Chile...*


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

en todo caso! ..solo 15 millones y con el 9% del mercado Peruano! ..exelente!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Y dominan los cielos peruanos tambien. Aprovechan bien Chilenos, los felicito! Sinceramente, los felicito!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Y dominan los cielos peruanos tambien. Aprovechan bien Chilenos, los felicito! Sinceramente, los felicito!


Esto no va a ser por mucho tiempo más....


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

bueno hasta el momento si es asi ..ademas quien sabe como le va a Aerolineas en peru ..habra que esperar!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Creeme le va a ir bien.... no necesitas ser adivino para saber cual de las aerolineas van a preferir los Peruanos.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

Magallanes said:


> *Bueno nada mal tener el 9% total de las inversiones de un pais...y mas si se trata de un pais tan chico como Chile...*


...Yo no creo ke su pais sea considerado un pais chico actualmente, ni en territorio( es creo un poco mas de la mitad del territorio peruano) ni en poblacion ya ke creo ke bordean los 16 millones, en todo caso creo ke es meritorio ke un pais de 16 millones tenga cierta proyeccion en un mercado de casi 27 millones de personas. Mas bien creo un pais chico seria algun centroamericano, paraguay, bolivia, uruguay, etc.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Creeme le va a ir bien.... no necesitas ser adivino para saber cual de las aerolineas van a preferir los Peruanos.


Jaja..eso es verdad.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

En vuelos nacionales la competencia sera :

ENTRAN ESTE ANO:
**************
AEROLINEAS PERUANAS......ARGENTINA-ESPANA-PERU
AIR PLUS COMET Peru........ESPANA-PERU
WAIRA PERU.....................BRASIL-PERU grupo TAM

ACTUALMENTE ACTIVAS:
******************
LAN PERU.................CHILE-PERU grupo LAN CHILE
TACA PERU...............EL SALVADOR-PERU
AEROCONDOR............PERU
STAR PERU...............PERU
TANS......................PERU
LC BUSRE.................PERU

Falta solo que AIR CHINA se anime a repotenciar a TANS PERU....si esto sucede, se va a poner buena la competencia.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Lógico, con todas esas lineas, ya nadie va a querer viajar con LAN.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Pero algunas de esas aerolineas ya estan en el Peru y no la pasan a LAN. La proxima que vaya a Peru me voy por LAN.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jajajaja, nunca lo rectificare,


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> jajajaja, nunca lo rectificare,


Jajajaja


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ahh bajopontino explicate px


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

BUENO SIENDO SU OPINION, DEJEMOSLO VIVIR, NO AFECTA EN NADA, SUFRE DE LIMEÑITIS AGUDA ....HAHAHAHA !!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

a mi si.. apanadooooooooo..no mentira =P


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jajaja, es que en lima vive mas de la tercera parte de peruanos, y los problemas de aqui se repiten en todas partes, debo admitir que exagere, pero es una frase recontraconocidaza, siempre la oi y por eso lo dije.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

plop


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

HAHAHA, RECONTRACONOCIDAZA????? BUENO EN LIMA Y ENTRE SUS LIMONEROS, HAHAH !!! ADEMAS LIMA NO ES MAS DE LA TERCERA PARTE DE LA POBLACION TOTAL, ES ALGO MENOS DE LA TERCERA PARTE DE LA POB TOTAL !!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ya dejalo... yo nunca en toda mi vida havia escuchado esa frase.... deve ser una frase nacionalista limeña.. pero igual... bajopontino te mando una maldicion chamanica desde internet


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

digan lo que digan mi Lima es la region mas importante del pais, 
...Lima limeña, lima limon, lima serrana, lima provinciana, lima de antaño...
como decia la cancion de los mojarras


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> digan lo que digan mi Lima es la region mas importante del pais,
> ...Lima limeña, lima limon, lima serrana, lima provinciana, lima de antaño...
> como decia la cancion de los mojarras




PERO NO TU RIMAC, HEHEHE !!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Uy estan surgiendo los regionalismos jajajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El rimac esta dentro del centro historico asi que tambien cuenta, jeje


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

lima sera la region mas importante pero somos 24 regiones enel pais px cada region tiene lo suyo imaginate un peru sin Machu picchu


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

oe SkyPeru, deberias hacer uno del centro historico de TRujillo, pero mas fotos de las que ya has puesto, Cuando fui, m,e gusto mucho, tienes muchas fotos para sacar de alli.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

oe, ya no se piquen por lo que dije de lima, lo dije en son de broma, ademas todo el mundo sabe cual es la verdad, jajaja


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

HUBIERAS VISTO CUANDO HICE MAS THREADS DE TRUJILLO, MUCHO ANTES QUE USTEDES "NAZCAN" EN ESTE FORO, HAHAHA ME DA PEREZA AHORA, PERO LES PROMETO QUE HARE UNO NUEVO PRONTO !


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

SE QUE FUE BROMA, Y DEBES SABER QUE TE ESTAMOS JODIENDO TAMBIEN, HAHAH! !!!! Y LA VERDAD ES QUE EL PERU SIN LIMA SIGUE SIENDO ESPECTACULAR, HAHAHAHA ~!!!!

VIVA EL PERU !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo se que es broma.
si he visto tus fotos, en ciudades y rascacielos de latinscrapers, pero deberias ponerlas aqui, si no es mucha molestia por supuesto,


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

La verdad es que lima es una ciuad ******** y tbm ********** y mas ****** y prefiero vivir en Cajamrca que en lima.... jejeje no broma =P ahh Sky peru si he visto tus theard de trujillo xqu hoy dia rescate un theard de arequipa pero no me gusto esos thearsd de trujillo


----------

